Ask HN: What are some best micro web framework? - xstartup
======
one87
Depends on your use case and programming language you feel convenient. Fo
example: Flask is great if you like python:
[http://flask.pocoo.org/](http://flask.pocoo.org/) If you are more on the Java
side you might give Spark a shot:
[http://sparkjava.com/](http://sparkjava.com/)

------
cimmanom
Best for what? A hammer and a screwdriver are both the best tool, but not for
the same job.

------
daedalbug
As a language its falling out of favor I think, but there's nothing simpler
than Sinatra in Ruby

